# "Sensible" Readings of Notated Ornaments



## CTCarter

To keyboard enthusiasts who lean heavily toward trying to "get it right" and being sensible about it, I would love to hear what others have to say on this subject and invite them to come forward and share their thoughts, frustrations, and solutions. You who play from unedited editions particularly of Baroque, Rococo, Galant, and Classical music where this subject is very challenging have to face all kinds of questions, inconsistencies and seeming errors, not to mention improvisation issues. I am beginning this discussion under "keyboard," but it is equally applicable to other instruments and voice. / To get the ball rolling, everyone knows Mozart's Turkish Rondo. The score indicates a grace note (short/long appogiatura?) in the famous melody right off the bat that is always played along with the following 16th notes as a "turn" (da-da-da-da-Dum -- da-da-da-da-Dum, etc.) Only once have I heard this played as a "grace note" followed by the principal note (eighth note) and two 16th notes as: ta-Dum--da-da-Dum -- ta-Dum--da-da-Dum, etc. But who is playing this the way the composer would have? Which sounds better to our ears? Does it matter? This and countless other issues just on the subject of interpreting appogiaturas (short and long), the application of known "rules", the freedom of the musician to choose, the effect one's choice makes on the melody and other voices (harmony), will make a lively conversation and perhaps help those of us who care about this to gain a little more confidence that their interpretations are sensible and not detrimental to a tasteful, and somewhat authentic reading.


----------

